# Dyi $449.93 ar-15



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A while back I did a post about a friend that wanted me to help him to together a AR-15
And he wanted to stay in a budget of $500. --You don't get much for $500--
To start with we picked out a PSA classic lower for $129.99 -free shipping--
And for an upper he did a lot of searching on line looking at reviews and ended up going
with a Bear Creek upper-- 319.94 with shipping. So for 449.93 he can go bang.

When he was looking at the reviews the only complaint with the bear creek upper was that when
using steel cased ammo it would jam if a enhanced extractor kit was not installed.
Maybe that's why Bear Creek dose not advise using steal cased ammo 
And some pepole didn't like the way the bolts were staked in the bolt carrier.
A few years ago this company had got a bad rep for building some bad stuff but it
looks like the stuff they have now is pretty good.

The upper came with some stuff that you usually don't see in a lower cost upper not stuff you
really need but stuff that's just cool to get with an upper. Like bayonet lug, Forward assist,
ejection port cover, A-2 front sight And a Wylde 223 barrel. That kind of stuff.

But he did decide to buy some extras that put us over budget a little.
Colt carry handle with sights for the A-2 (used) $15.00
Enhanced polished trigger control group. $29.99 -free shipping
30 magpul round magazine 14.76 
enhanced extractor spring kit $9.99 
So he ended up with $519.67 just a touch over his $500 budget
This wan't a build as much as it was just putting an upper and a lower together. I had never worked
on an AR- lower and installing the trigger kit took about 45 minutes. But if I had to do it over it would
take about 10 minutes. 
I didn't use the light trigger spring. it just didn't feel like a good idea for new shooter.
He had also picked up a handle trigger creep control bolt. but we didn't use it. With the new trigger
kit there was almost no movement and the trigger came out super smooth.



The only problem I had was putting the upper to the lower. It was a little tight. I had really 
push the top down hard to get the last pin in.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool Beans


----------

